# Starting my tank, don't know what to put in it!



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi all! I'm a newbie and I'm going to be buying a 36 gallon tank.
I know I need to cycle it for a bit before introducing fish, and figuring all the correct levels of pH, temperature, etc.

I have no clue as to what I can put in it!!
I'm wanting to have some Ryukin(sp?) goldfish but I read somewhere that it should be 5 gallons of water to every inch of goldfish. Is that correct?

I want to have atleast 5 fish in the tank and if that ratio is correct, I couldn't have but 2 or 3, right?

I've also considered Guppies, Molly's, Barbs, and a few tetras.
I'm lost as to what fish and how many I can put in my new tank.

Thanks for reading and any advice.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to Fish Forums!

What I think you should first do before considering what fish, is test your water. You can get a nice water testing kit from your local pet store. This is one of my favorite kinds: http://www.amazon.com/API-FRESHWATE...5NCI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331495039&sr=8-1
So if you are going to be filling the tank up with tap water, fill up a glass of water and let it sit for 24 hours. If possible try to stir it every so often. Then test the water. This will tell you the pH.

It is much easier to get fish that would be happy in your water parameters vs having to alter the water for a fish you bought on a whim.

So if the water is more acidic tetras would be excellent. If the water is more basic, livebearers would be happy.

PS: i don't know much about Ryukin goldfish, but from what i read on the web, they can grow to be 6 inches. So these fish would not be a good idea for the size of tank you have.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Get bettas. Great beginner fish and aren't very sensitive.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you want something with a good personality and fun to watch, you could try cichlids. I have dwarf cockatoos right now and they are awesome. But what do YOU like?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Or multies  Multies are awesome and you could have a huge colony in that big of a tank!


----------



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> If you want something with a good personality and fun to watch, you could try cichlids. I have dwarf cockatoos right now and they are awesome. But what do YOU like?



I like the elegance of the Ryukins but I don't think I could commit to a 55+ gallon tank to have more than 2 or so.

So I think I'm either going to go with barbs or tetras.
How many fish do you think I could have in the tank?
More than 15, or is that too many?




iheartfish:) said:


> Or multies  Multies are awesome and you could have a huge colony in that big of a tank!


Are they easy to care for? I'm looking for "stupid-proof" fishes. Or a hardy fish.

I might try a betta.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

for a 36, if you were to have only tetras, I would say 20 if you kept the water clean. I would go for tetras and harlequin rasboras and some bottom feeders.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

MsAquarium said:


> Are they easy to care for? I'm looking for "stupid-proof" fishes. Or a hardy fish.


They definitely easy to care for. Pretty much a "just add water" kind of fish  They have tons of personality, are intriguing, and it's pretty much impossible to go wrong with them!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

So are my cockatoos, and im getting multis soon


----------



## Dzikibyk (Jan 9, 2012)

I also recommend picking up an entry level aquarium book. I used "Aquariums for Dummies", just to get a foundation of what aquarium care involves....it's a simple book and a quick read but will give you basics regarding water testing /quality, lighting, filtration systems, etc.

It will give you a decent overview of what's out there so you can make a more informed decision about what systems you want in place and may help you decide what fish you should get. I personally went with live bearers after reading the book - my tank 12g planted has been up and running since Xmas '11.

Dz


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

For my first tank, I had a 30 gallon with tetras and guppies. I had lemon tetras, neon tetras, lamp eyes, harlequins, and the guppies. Later on I got algae eaters and cory catfish and then some ADFs after that. Best of luck to you!


----------



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

What about Mollies? I like the black ballon's and the lyretails.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's what you do. Go get (buy/borrow) a book on tropical fish, look at all the pictures & descriptions, and compare their needs against the kind of water you have. Pick a fish you like, not one somebody else wants you to buy because they like it. Pick what you want, understand the husbandry needs, and meet them, and you will be a happy fishkeeper.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, yes, exactly what fishpunk said! We all kind of hijacked your thread by ranting about our favorite fish.... This should be about you choosing your favorite fish and getting it. Sorry.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Apr 18, 2012)

Right now in my 40+ gallon i have:
1 male betta
6 albino cory
6 spotted cory
3 south american bumblebee catfish
3 mystery snails
6 platy and so far no problems whatsoever but i depends a lot on each individual fish.
Rule of thumb corydoras should be in groups of 5 or more and platies 2 females for every male.


----------

